# Taghazout, Camping International is closed



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Here we are in Sunny Agadir

....just thought I would let the adventurous (moroccan travelling types) folks know that Camping International in Taghazout has closed.....I only mention this as we have met a scottish couple here on Atlantica Parc who travelled all the way to Maroc without knowing this....very disgruntled they are too !!! (Although, to my mind, this campsite is far superior, providing you have your own transport to get into Agadir, 24 kms away !!)
Also, we today met a german couple who were staying in the campsite in Agadir town...they were scoping out Atlantica Parc as they had heard that THEIR campsite might also close.....we have a lovely pitch, in the sun, for the next 3 months....we have applied for, & received, our prolongation papers which allow as to stay in Morocco for 6 months & we will move on after some of the UK visitors have been & come & gone in early Feb

Regards Jenny & gordon


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gordon & Jenny

I hope you don't mind but I've changed the title of your thread to give it more impact for those who need to know.

Have a great holiday.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

smithies said:


> we have applied for, & received, our prolongation papers which allow as to stay in Morocco for 6 months


Hi Gordon and Jenny

What is the procedure for getting an extension ?


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

We are also hearing that a number of campsites along the coast [Larache, El Jadid, Sale etc] are either closed or closing........No idea why, but will try and find out.

Inland camps are springing up all over, but again have heard that the sites at Meknes and Fes are closing.......

.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Prolongation papers*

Well ( sorry for the delay..only just read this query !).....I have to say we did the application the lazy way and asked the staff at Atlantica Parc to help.....in fairness they were very efficient , although it cost us 1000 dhs (100 euros) each.
For each person.... 4 copies of passport
4 copies of credit cards(both sides)(more than 1 card is better too)
4 copies of a letter that gives your address in 
Morocco (your campsite is accepted, this letter to be in French)
& 4 passport style photos

These documents need stamping at the local town hall(expect to pay a small fee for each stamp, some copies had 10 or more stamps) then return them to the campsite, where they are collected by the local police who do their bit

The whole process took between 1-2 weeks....Jenny

very late edit....the charge raised by the campsite turned out to be....advance camping fees...the amount they charged was just deducted from our monthly bill !! Brilliant service eh ?


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi there


Just curious, what is the weather like around Jan/Feb in Morocco? (What's it like now?)

Me and other half have jacked our jobs in, and plan to have 6 months off (not all in the MH). What was your route to Morocco?

We thought of going through france, spain and into Morocco around February time, it's a great country we've enjoyed previous visits (not in MH).

wilse


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Smthies

than's for the info.. sounds long winded but worth the hassle for another three months.. :wink:

Hi Wilse

We were there in Jan 07, the weather was warm and sunny most days and cold at night, the only other route is to sail from Sète France -Tanger, sailing time 36h00, saving the drive across Spain.

Ferry prices here

http://www.comanav.co.ma/ferry/destinations/index.htm


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Got any photos of the site / area ?


----------

